# Is it possible to bypass the ABS system, and just use the brake system old school style??



## Volkswagenut (Apr 21, 2003)

Considering that the ABS systems have all the sensors that tend to go out, and cost $$$, why not just bypass the ABS system?? Would that be a simple modification???


----------



## cchen1 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Is it possible to bypass the ABS system, and just use the brake sy ... (Volkswagenut)*

Depending on your car, you could simply pull the ABS fuse and disable your ABS. I wouldn't recommend it, unless you have practiced your threshold braking recently or do so on a regular basis.


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Is it possible to bypass the ABS system, and just use the brake sy ... (Volkswagenut)*

The short answer is *no*.
You can pull the fuse and disable the controller and the pump, but this would be highly unsafe. 
The problem is that the base braking system on the ABS equipped cars is highly imbalanced. It's biased heavily to the rear. There is no proportioning valve on the ABS equipped A3 and A4 cars.
If you want to completely remove the ABS and switch over to a non-ABS braking system, that's pretty easy to do on the A3 cars. Just find an A3 donor without ABS and transplant the entire braking system. Be sure to get the rear proportioning device (a load sensing pressure regulator on those cars), and make sure the load sensign regulator matches the rear brakes. There's a regulator specifically for the drum brakes and a different regulator specifically for the rear disc brakes. 
It's theoretically possible to do a similar conversion no the A4 cars, but there were no A4 cars sent to the USA without ABS. So you'll have to find the rear proportioning device and possibly some other parts from non-ABS A4 cars from other markets. Some Latin American countries definitely got non-ABS brakes on A4 cars. I'm not sure about Europe or the rest of the world.


----------



## Crash6 (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Is it possible to bypass the ABS system, and just use the brake sy ... (Racer_X)*

Depending on which ABS module/controller you have, you can disable ABS related features with a VAG-com. These are for the late 2001+ models.
Default standard soft code: 0021505 ----- ABS, ASR, EDL enabled
Modified soft code: 0018945 ----- ABS & ASR enabled
Modified soft code: 0004097 ----- ABS only enabled
See if this helps without disabling the ABS completley. I highly recommend it for auto crossing and if you ever decide to install an LSD.


----------



## NOVAdub (Jul 28, 2003)

*Re: Is it possible to bypass the ABS system, and just use the brake sy ... (Crash6)*

Do you know if this will work on cars with ESP?


----------



## fritzner (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Is it possible to bypass the ABS system, and just use the brake sy ... (NOVAdub)*

i dont want to contradict was Racer_X said -- as he is extremely knowledgeable, but my friend Dave has a '99 or '00 turbo new beetle withOUT ABS... the car may be from a different region, but he did not mention it...
i will send this link to him and see if he will shed some light on his obviously unique MKIV...
good luck..


----------



## smart drive (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: Is it possible to bypass the ABS system, and just use the brake sy ... (fritzner)*

Actually it was my '98 New Beetle that did not have ABS. It was optional. I don't remember if it was standard on the Golf and Jetta.


----------



## Racer_X (Jul 14, 2002)

*Re: Is it possible to bypass the ABS system, and just use the brake sy ... (smart drive)*

Wow, I wasn't aware that any New Beetles came without ABS. Which rear calipres do you have? And do you have a load sensing regulator at the front of the left rear suspension?


----------



## dmkozak (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Is it possible to bypass the ABS system, and just use the brake sy ... (Volkswagenut)*

Troll.


----------

